# einsteiger BMX für den Sohn 9 Jahre um 250 Euro



## Turbo-s (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

gebt mal kurz ein Feedback ab was man für 250 euro am besten nimmt! Danke!


----------



## RISE (3. Mai 2012)

Wie groÃ ist dein Sohn? Das wÃ¤re eine sinnvolle Angabe, um entscheiden zu kÃ¶nnen, ob Ã¼berhaupt schon 20" LaufrÃ¤der in Frage kommen oder noch 18". Falls es 20" werden (sollen), wird die Zahl der mÃ¶glichen RÃ¤der auch sehr begrenzt sein, da nur sehr wenige Hersteller Rahmen mit kurzem Oberrohr verbauen. 

Subrosa Altus (299â¬), Premium Solo (359â¬), Radio Darko (329â¬), Felt Base 18.5 (269â¬), Radio Saiko (349â¬), Felt Heretic (279â¬) oder Fit Aitken 1 (599â¬) wÃ¤ren u.a. Optionen fÃ¼r ein Rad mti 20" LaufrÃ¤dern und Rahmen mit maximal 20" OberrohrlÃ¤nge.

Was wÃ¤re dir denn sonst noch wichtig? Rein vom ersten Ãberblick wÃ¤rst du sicherlich gut bedient, wenn es nicht das allergÃ¼nstigste ist, das Fit fÃ¤llt aber auch mit 600â¬ schon deutlich aus dem Preisrahmen. Einige Teile wie Rahmen, Gabel und Lenker werden aus gÃ¼nstigem Hi Ten Stahl sein, aber das dÃ¼rfte bei 9 Jahren noch recht unerheblich sein, zumal man dank der WachstumsschÃ¼be sowieso in regelmÃ¤Ãgen AbstÃ¤nden den Rahmen tauschen wird. 
Guck evtl. auch mal in den Thread mit den EinsteigerrÃ¤dern, da hatten wir gerade einen Ã¤hnlichen Fall, nur geringfÃ¼gig Ã¤lter (10 Jahre).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (3. Mai 2012)

Hi, 

sorry, er fährt schon ein 26" MTB also 20 Zoll ist kein Problem. Er ist groß.  1,50m


----------



## lightmetal (4. Mai 2012)

Hey Turbo-S,

Wenn der Jung schon recht sicher weiß das er auch in 6 Monaten noch BMX fahren moechte ist es nicht verkehrt noch 100 draufzulegen. Die 100 die ihr aktuell spart gebt ihr im naechsten Monat aus fuer neue Pedale, Griffe, Steuersatz oder steht vor dem Problem dass das guenstige Rad gar nicht so kompatibel ist mit den Neuteilen die der Lütt sich wuenscht was am Ende noch mehr Mehrkosten verursacht. Immerhin gehts dann auch gleich noch um Gesundheit und Sicherheit - es ist und bleibt ein Extremsport. 

Wethepeople, Premium, Verde sind hier die Marktfuehrer mit bester Preis/Leistung. Aktuell ists aber deutschlandweit nur noch bei wethepeople gut situiert mit der Lieferbarkeit der Einsteigerraeder da in wenigen Wochen ueberall schon die 2013 Modelle rauskommen. 

Rechnen kann man bald mit Schnaeppchen bei Subrosa.


----------



## RISE (4. Mai 2012)

Man man, der Mann kennt sich aus. Vielleicht solltest du irgendwie in der Branche auch beruflich Fuß fassen.


----------



## Toolkid (4. Mai 2012)

Oder hier Gebrauchtes kaufen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikema...perpage=24&sort=7&stype=&limit=&cat=5&ppuser=


----------



## lightmetal (4. Mai 2012)

RISE schrieb:


> Man man, der Mann kennt sich aus. Vielleicht solltest du irgendwie in der Branche auch beruflich Fuß fassen.



Puh ne ich bleib beim Truck fahren.


----------



## corratec4ever (13. Mai 2012)

Das gehört - wie es auch schon passiert ist - in den Verkaufsthread oder nötigenfalls in eine private Nachricht. 

-Rise.


----------

